# T-Shirt Design Contest: T-ShirtForums.com 4th Year Anniversary Extravaganza - w/prizes!



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*T-ShirtForums.com officially launched on April 4, 2005*. Now in our fourth year, we are the largest (and friendliest ) t-shirt industry forum with a great community of helpful members!

This time last year, we had just over 37,000 members. *Now we have over 71,000 t-shirt experts, printers, manufacturers, entrepreneurs and enthusiasts all sharing, learning and networking about our great industry*.

Anniversary time can only mean one thing...a *T-Shirt Design Contest Extravaganza*!

Last year's design contest yielded *a great totally custom t-shirt cut, sewn, dyed, printed from scratch*. Let's see if we can top the number of great entries we see this year.
​

This year's contest theme is something I think everyone here can relate to.

One of our long time member's Jasonda (and the person who came up with this year's contest theme) said it best:




Jasonda said:


> Everyone here has great ideas and has the potential to be really successful in this industry if they stick with it and do the work.


This year's contest theme is: *POTENTIAL*​ Your t-shirt design mission, should you choose to accept it, is to come up with a t-shirt design about "POTENTIAL".

Take any type of interpretation on "POTENTIAL" that you like. What it means to you? Your POTENTIAL, the POTENTIAL of the t-shirt industry, the POTENTIAL we all have to do better, you get the idea.

The designs will be voted on anonymously by the _community_ and the winning design will printed up and given away as thank you gifts to the members of our great T-ShirtForums _community_ who have X number of posts (to be defined later).

Why should you send in a design? For the prizes of course 

Along with the customary _super mega awesome bragging rights_ that are bestowed upon you, the winning t-shirt designer will receive:

*EVEN MORE PRIZES TO BE ADDED LATER  STAY TUNED*



*
First Place Design will receive:*



 $1000 USD in Cash


 5 T-Shirts With the Winning Design
A unique forum avatar color of their choice
*Second Place Design (second highest number of votes) will receive:

*

*$100 USD Cash*
*A Custom TSF Flip Mino HD Camcorder*
*
Third Place Design (third highest number of votes) will receive:

*

*$50 USD Cash*
*An orange Flip Mino Camcorder*

All qualified entries may receive some type of cool consolation prize including a free t-shirt of the winning design and some other fun stuff WE ARE ACCEPTING MORE PRIZE SPONSORS FOR THIS CONTEST. IF YOUR COMPANY WOULD LIKE TO DONATE A PRIZE FOR THIS CONTEST, PLEASE CONTACT ME FOR MORE INFO.​Contest Rules:
--You can discuss the contest here.


*The T-ShirtForums logo should **NOT be used in the design*  The design should appeal to a wide audience, not just t-shirtforums.com members 








Don't limit yourself to the design placement or size on the shirt. All over, over sized, wrap around, standard placement, small size will all be considered. If your design wins, we'll figure out a way to get it printed (and document the process here to help others)








As the designer, *you get to decide the color of the t-shirt* the design looks best in.








You *need to have made at least 5 posts in the forum* in order to be eligible to submit a design.








Design can have no more than 4 colors.








*Contest Entry Deadline will be: April 30 2009 11:59:59 PM PST
*








Entries will be *voted on anonymously* by fellow forum members for 2 weeks after the contest.








JPG/PNG/GIF previews/mockups should uploaded to:
T-Shirt Forums








The winning design will be the one with the most amount of votes, with the final decision being made by your's truly (like last year, it will probably be the design with the most votes that gets chosen).








Limit one entry per member








Winning design will be printed on a limited number of high quality t-shirts and given away to T-ShirtForums.com members with X number of posts (to be defined later ) 









*This year's design will also be made available for sale* to members who don't get a free one (and anybody else that digs the design)








*To enter, please submit your design on a t-shirt mockup template and one version of the design by itself*.*

THE PREFERRED TEMPLATE FOR THIS CONTEST IS THE AWESOME REALISTIC T-SHIRT TEMPLATE FROM GOMEDIA. 

IN CASE YOU DON'T ALREADY HAVE THIS TEMPLATE, WE'VE TEAMED UP WITH GOMEDIA SO EXTRAVAGANZA CONTEST ENTRANTS CAN GET IT FOR HALF OFF!​*

*GET THE T-SHIRT TEMPLATES 2.0 PACK TODAY FOR 50% OFF WITH COUPON CODE: TSFORUMCONTEST* 

*TSFORUMCONTEST COUPON CODE ONLY GOOD FOR the T-Shirt Templates 2.0 Pack. OFFER EXPIRES ON APRIL 30, 2009*

*PLEASE NOTE THAT YOU DO NOT *HAVE* TO USE THE GOMEDIA TEMPLATE TO ENTER. YOU CAN USE ANY T-SHIRT TEMPLATE YOU MAY ALREADY OWN OR YOU CAN MAKE ONE YOURSELF. HERE'S ONE FROM LAST YEAR *​
Your design entry should inlcude:

A JPG or PNG of just the design image

A JPG or PNG of the design placed on the t-shirt template to show the design placement, size, and garment color.
 

Entries should be sent as JPG/PNG/GIF previews/mockups and uploaded to: T-Shirt Forums 

Please *TITLE YOUR ENTRY* and *include your forum username* with your entry (although it will be kept private during the voting) 

Keep the source vector/psd/eps/ai/cdr/high resolution file on your computer until the winner is named.

 *All submitted entries remain the intellectual property of the designer.* The *designer will retain ownership and copyright of the winning design*, however T-ShirtForums.com will have exclusive rights to printing and giving away/selling the winning design on t-shirts as well as using the image for promotional purposes regarding the shirt and contest.​Feel free to discuss the contest and ask questions by clicking here.​PS. Again, big thanks to Jasonda for helping with the idea for this year's design theme.


Keep on the lookout for more contests and cool stuff in the upcoming weeks...


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

4 more weeks to enter


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Tomorrow is the last day to enter!


----------

